# Guess the boat



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Look at this first and guess
http://home.bytesite.com.au/~nick/2004_0718_124556800x600640x480.html


The answer http://home.bytesite.com.au/~nick

Nick


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

It looks like one of the model racing classes. 

Jeff


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Love the pitchpole images!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

The little buggers sail pretty good. Looks like fun. Number 26 (the yellow one) tried to become a submarine.

Walt


----------

